# Hello from MantisKing



## Mantisking (Nov 3, 2009)

Well am not really new, but never done this post. Well I guess I can say how I got into this hobby, one day as I was younger my farther got a praying mantis and it died, but then my mom and dad said well maybe if we pray it will comeback alive, so i prayed next morning POOF alive!!!! (pretty sure they found another lol). Then I caught a female one day down the road and it lived with me for 3 years. Years down the road never seen a mantis in a long time , then I got a job with the county working in creeks and stuff, left to right Mantises everywhere and I did my research and found this website, read all the fun stuff and learning everyday and now a breeder with 7 different species in my home and buying as we speak, I have done business with several breeders here and hope to sale to everyone soon, and make lots of Mantises a nice little home.  The End


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 3, 2009)

A belated welcome, MantisKing.  Are you sure you had a mantis that lived 3 years? That would be truly exceptional.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2009)

Don't worry about this. You are grandfathered in by now.


----------



## revmdn (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome. I'd like to see a three year old mantis.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Welcome. I'd like to see a three year old mantis.


Me too! I am sure some others would be interested in finding out how it lived so long. Amazing.


----------



## Mantisking (Nov 3, 2009)

I am very sure it was 3 years old, because I kept a calendar of when I caught her and when she died lol, but that calender is now gone cause that was a long time ago, the best info I can supply is that she was a Chinese mantis. But had a very good home with lots of space and perfect temp. Oh ya glad am a vet already here lol, hope I gained trust to the site and those I worked with already. Thank you all.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2009)

Mantisking said:


> I am very sure it was 3 years old, because I kept a calendar of when I caught her and when she died lol, but that calender is now gone cause that was a long time ago, the best info I can supply is that she was a Chinese mantis. But had a very good home with lots of space and perfect temp. Oh ya glad am a vet already here lol, hope I gained trust to the site and those I worked with already. Thank you all.


I think you must be mistaken. No way could a chinese live three years. Even one year would be almost impossible.


----------



## Mantisking (Nov 3, 2009)

hmmm well It was green and longesh thats what I remember. Maybe something else... But it was the same mantis everyday lol


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome Mantisking,

I had an Arizona unicorn mantis that lived 15 months and was still two or three molts from maturity. I actually did the opposite of you. I fed it imperfectly and kept it at imperfect temperatures. It eventually died. I will always wonder how long it might have lived if I had fed it just one more fly that day.


----------



## Mantisking (Nov 4, 2009)

awwww I sorry to hear that, I love mantises so much lol, hope to get a long living one again, I have over 100 right now lol and trying to sale, so 1 of these maybe haha. Idk pets always seem to last with me


----------



## Mantisking (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello all,

Back for the 2nd time haha. I am getting back into the hobby and hope everyone is still in it. Look to hear from me soon everyone and take care.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 5, 2014)

welcome old one!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Oct 5, 2014)

welcome back


----------



## dmina (Oct 5, 2014)

Welcome back...


----------

